# C2C in the round (c)



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Just finished this baby blanket for my daughter's friend who is having a baby girl. It's crochet corner to corner done in the round. I got the pattern and instructions on you tube -


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Love the colors !


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I love your choice of colours, and it looks like perfect work. Lucky baby!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Very pretty and pretty color choice.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Very pretty and unique.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Love the pink and gray together. Well done.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty !


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful. Love the colors and what an interesting outcome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I think my crochet skills may be up to trying this. Thanks for the link!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Love live love it!


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Love it


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

One of the prettiest C2C I’ve seen. Beautiful work & lovely colors


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful.....great colours.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh, that is a beautiful blanket.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Lovely blanket! Well done


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks like a very beautiful and stable blanket. 
Your crocheting skills shine through . 
Thanks for the link


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful, colors a great together...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Absolute perfection!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Call me a grinch but that looks more confusing than the regular c2c rofl. For those it makes sense to go for it enjoy it and have a ball but for me if it ain't broke don't fix it rofl.
Tonda USA


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic job. Beautiful blanket. :sm24:


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for the idea. I bought some lovely pink and soft grey but I just couldn't get a pattern I liked. Love this.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I never saw it made that way,
OH NO something else on my bucket list.
You did a great job.


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you all for your wonderful messages.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes, very nice choice in colours, looks good!

But what do you mean, corner to corner, but done in the round?? That doesn't make sense!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

patnxtdr said:


> Yes, very nice choice in colours, looks good!
> 
> But what do you mean, corner to corner, but done in the round?? That doesn't make sense!!


Maybe I can explain.
C2C has always been made diagonally. {{ corner to corner}}
This afghan is worked from the center out, in rounds.
The connection is the stitch used is the same as C2C.
And the finished afghan does have the same look.
Great for creating a different colorway.

The video was great.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh, so I guess you should never say it is corner to corner, when it is not. Just curious why anyone would say such a thing! I knit many blankets from the centre out, in rounds -- would never think of calling it corner to corner!! But that is me.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> Call me a grinch but that looks more confusing than the regular c2c rofl. For those it makes sense to go for it enjoy it and have a ball but for me if it ain't broke don't fix it rofl.
> Tonda USA


I found that particular video not very well done but the one below it was better .


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

patnxtdr said:


> Oh, so I guess you should never say it is corner to corner, when it is not. Just curious why anyone would say such a thing! I knit many blankets from the centre out, in rounds -- would never think of calling it corner to corner!! But that is me.


Well the OP didn't name it. It is on YouTube as C2C in the round.
Why such a fuss over the name ?
The afghan she posted was lovely, and she was gracious enough to share the source for the afghan. And many of us are thrilled to learn another way of creating a C2C afghan.
I am an avid C2C crocheter and I wasn't bothered by the name of the pattern.
Sorry you are upset/annoyed.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty. In the round. Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely blanket - great job!


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> Maybe I can explain.
> C2C has always been made diagonally. {{ corner to corner}}
> This afghan is worked from the center out, in rounds.
> The connection is the stitch used is the same as C2C.
> ...


Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> Well the OP didn't name it. It is on YouTube as C2C in the round.
> Why such a fuss over the name ?
> The afghan she posted was lovely, and she was gracious enough to share the source for the afghan. And many of us are thrilled to learn another way of creating a C2C afghan.
> I am an avid C2C crocheter and I wasn't bothered by the name of the pattern.
> Sorry you are upset/annoyed.


Thank you Lee. Never thought a stitch name would upset someone.


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Interesting. Would like to try this.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Azorean said:


> Thank you Lee. Never thought a stitch name would upset someone.


Maybe she needs to switch to decafe !!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's so pretty! Lovely work.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely workmanship!!! Also I like your color choices.


----------



## NanaChrista (Jul 2, 2015)

I love your blanket and colors. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great colours. :sm24:


----------

